

Ask HN: Is it clear what we do? - lgmspb

Hello HN,<p>We&#x27;ve recently allowed a public access to our product https:&#x2F;&#x2F;staply.co&#x2F;<p>Is it clear what Staply is from our landing page?
======
brd
Visually the blue buttons on the teal gradient doesn't go well, and your top
menu links blend into the background image too much, also the gradient on your
image "All those files" makes it unreadable.

Concept wise, I like the idea I just don't myself using it as a stand alone
app. Would be more interesting if you could hook it into existing chat
software to create interactive archives.

~~~
lgmspb
Thank you for the feedback.

We personally use Staply together with other instant messengers/chats and use
it more like a shared folder. So like i share files(and discuss them a bit) in
Staply but discuss daily routine in IM.

------
MalcolmDiggs
On first glance I wasn't entirely sure if it was an integration (into gmail,
for example) or a standalone product.

As I scrolled down the page I started to think it was a standalone product,
but then there seemed to be this chat-centric layout which just confused me
(as I'm used to dropbox where most of the real-estate is occupied by the files
and their meta data). And then my mind went back to "wait...why am I logging
with a google account?... maybe it _is_ just a plugin for Gchat or
something...thus the unbranded chat-centric layout...

Then I kept scrolling and the next section clarified things. But then I left
the page thinking "My team shares gigabyes of files, thousands of them...how
could I possibly store all that stuff this way, with a chat log that goes on
for miles?" So I lost interest.

Hope that helps.

~~~
lgmspb
Thank you very much. That is a very insightful way of providing feedback.

Staply is not made for teams, it is a much simpler tool made for regular
people who just want to share and discuss files in a group.

Now they have to use FB chat, shared folders, email or even tools for teams
and we want to make the whole process easier and more enjoyable for them.
Especially when it comes to finding and understanding files/links that were
sent previously.

------
hellonavneet
When I landed on staply.co, I did not know what the site about so was not
immediately able to understand the description on first page. "A better way to
share files and links ....", I personally liked the sentence on the second
page, "Instead of email and shared folders use Staply when you want to share
files and find them later. ".

~~~
lgmspb
Thank you for the feedback, I now understand that we should make the tagline
more specific.

------
kttmrt
It looks like a chat/im web client with robust file and link support. It
reminds me of Slack at first glance ([http://slack.com](http://slack.com))

Also, you have a typo on your page:

> Attach it. Send it. Never loose it.

change "loose" to lose.

~~~
lgmspb
Stupid mistake... Thanks!

Slack is a complex tool made for teams of developers and we are a more
lightweight solution, made for regular people, with a focus on file sharing
and file organization.

------
JSeymourATL
Suggest a quick demo/prom video. Problems solved, how it works, etc...
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFb0NaeRmdg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFb0NaeRmdg)

~~~
lgmspb
Thanks, that is a great example.

------
S4M
Instead of the picture in the first slide, could you put the screenshot from
the second slide? Maybe it will be more clear than just "A better way to share
files and links".

~~~
lgmspb
I am planning to put a video there :)

~~~
zzzzz_
I don't usually bother watching videos, I don't have the time to waste
especially when it's something that isn't a pressing need / major paint point
for me.

I just want to figure out what the service is about and whether it's worth my
time as soon as possible so I can bounce / explore further.

So IMO the screenshot would be much better and less expensive / difficult for
you to produce!

~~~
lgmspb
Just thought may be an autoplay video/gif screenshot would fit there well.
Thank you for pointing that out.

------
valevk
Clickable link: [https://staply.co/](https://staply.co/)

So, it's like chatrooms where you can upload files?

~~~
lgmspb
Thanks for a clickable link ;) We see Staply as something like a shared folder
with annotations. It is made specifically for file-sharing and it gives you a
possibility to add context to the files you share.

Later it is possible to filter out just files and in one click get to the
place where they was discussed.

------
zubairq
No. My first thought was "Will you misuse my personal details if I sign in
with google?"

~~~
lgmspb
Thank you for your comment, we are requiring minimum info from you Google
account (we have this option for the sake of convenience) and you can always
sign up with just an email.

------
Mahn
It's not immediately obvious, but I've seen much worse landing pages.

~~~
lgmspb
Thank you, what do you think can be obviously improved?

------
coppolaemilio
Is it just me? or I see this website over and over and oooover again? :/

~~~
lgmspb
We try to collect as much feedback as possible ;)

BTW what so you think about the landing page/product itself?

------
aaronbrethorst
no, not really. file sharing and group chat, i suppose, but it's not clear
what makes it special.

~~~
lgmspb
Thanks, I guess we'll have add something like "features" page.

Basically other solutions are made for teams, they are complex and have a lot
to setup. Staply is simple and made for all kind of groups.

Moreover we focus not only on real time sharing. We've made it super easy to
find and understand content that was shared even few months ago.

------
dsplatonov
clickable link: [https://staply.co/](https://staply.co/)

------
ErikRogneby
Evernote with chat?

~~~
lgmspb
Hm, interesting. We prefer to put it as Dropbox shared folder+messenger.

~~~
ErikRogneby
I don't think of Dropbox as handling both bookmarks and files. (it may..) the
URLS in the chat made me think of Evernote.

~~~
lgmspb
Interesting, thanks for the idea. I'll test it :)

